# ipad 2 et skydrive



## AppleSpirit (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Si je m'achète l'ipad 2 est-ce qu'il existe une application qui me permettra de consulter mes documents sauvegardés dans skydrive ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2012)

Et si tu cherchais ?!...
Je n'ai ni iPhone, ni iPad... j'ai été obligé de regarder ce qu'était Skydrive; passque je ne connaissais pas, mais...
En deux clics, j'ai trouvé la réponse (possible) à ta question...


----------



## Cédric74 (9 Février 2012)

Il y a bien une application skydrive (version iphone mais utilisable sur Ipad). Je l'ai installée mais je ne m'en sers pas, c'est trop le bordel d'uploader sur skydrive. Dropbox est vraiment très pratique.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

En effet, je viens d'essayer sykdrive sur un ipad, mais c'est justement le skydrive format iphone, donc c'est nul et quasi inutilisable. 

Moi je suis plutôt pc windows, est-ce vous savez si on peut s'attendre à un minimum de collaboration entre windows et apple ? Ou faut-il régulièrement s'attendre à des incompatibilités de l'un avec l'autre ? En d'autres termes, peut-on être pc windows tout en utilisant un ipad ? Ou est-ce limite schyzo ?


----------



## ergu (10 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si tu cherchais ?!...



Ah mais y cherche.
Tu trouves pas qu'y cherche ?
Y cherche, nan, quand même ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Mou haha vous êtes trop jaloux de mon iPad 2 là c'est évident mouhahah


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> En effet, je viens d'essayer sykdrive sur un ipad, mais c'est justement le skydrive format iphone, donc c'est nul et quasi inutilisable.
> 
> Moi je suis plutôt pc windows, est-ce vous savez si on peut s'attendre à un minimum de collaboration entre windows et apple ? Ou faut-il régulièrement s'attendre à des incompatibilités de l'un avec l'autre ? En d'autres termes, peut-on être pc windows tout en utilisant un ipad ? Ou est-ce limite schyzo ?


Je ne suis plus sur PC mais à mon avis, commme l'Ipad passe par Itunes, je pense que ça ne doit pas poser de problème. En plus, si Apple ne vendait des Ipad qu'aux possesseurs de Mac ça limiterait le marché. Apple a donc intérêt à ce qu'Ios soit compatible Microsoft.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Merci Cédric pour m'avoir répondu sérieusement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------

Je pense qu'en matière de tablettes l'iPad est largement en avance sur la concurrence donc je n'ai pas eu le choix. Pour le reste je demeure Pc windows.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Je crois que j'ai fait une belle connerie. Je viens de voir que l'iPad 3 sera annoncé le 9 mars prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai fait une belle connerie. Je viens de voir que l'iPad 3 sera annoncé le 9 mars prochain.



L'annonce ou l'iPad ? ou la précipitation


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Plusieurs journaux sérieux le disent et les articles macge aussi.


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je crois que j'ai fait une belle connerie.



Ce n'est ni la première, ni la dernière.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Donc c'est confirmé j'ai fait une connerie ?


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Merci Cédric pour m'avoir répondu sérieusement.



De rien.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Février 2012)

Vous auriez pu m'avertir de ne pas l'acheter. D'ici quelques semaines son prix va baisser de moitié et il sera totalement démodé.


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Vous auriez pu m'avertir de ne pas l'acheter.


Tu avait posé la question sur cet achat, au moins ?!...
Sinon, je doute que tu trouves quelqu'un pour te la tenir, tu sais...


----------

